# EMT - eMetals Limited



## System (27 August 2010)

West Peak Iron (WPI) has entered into two agreements to purchase a 90% interest in several tenements prospective for iron ore, located in the Mid-West region of Western Australia. Settlement of these agreements is conditional on the Company raising a minimum of $2,500,000 and obtaining conditional approval to list on ASX on or before 31 October 2010.

The two main projects in this group of tenements are the Santy Well Project and the Pinyalling Project.

http://www.westpeakiron.com.au


----------



## JimBob (15 May 2011)

*Re: WPI - West Peak Iron*

Ive been doing a bit of research into West Peak Iron recently who are building up a portfolio of tenements prospective for Iron Ore in Western Australia and recently Liberia in Africa.

Shares on issue: 24,000,001 of which 15,150,001 are tradeable and 8,850,000 are in escrow
Also a total of 17,500,000 20c and 30c options expiring June 2013.
Current market cap at 22.5c share price is 5.4 million with $1.8million in the bank.

They have recently acquired two exploration licenses and four reconnaissance licenses in Liberia which are close to existing infrastructure and existing iron ore deposits.  They are currently underway on a mapping and rock chip sampling program with the aim of identifying targets to drill later in the year if successful.

They have a number of tenements in WA which are prospective for iron ore and other base metals and have applied for furthe tenemants at Santy Well, Nandee,
Bulga Downs and Ti Tree.  The Bulga Downs application is 10km away from the Cashmere Iron Ore deposit.

Although West Peak has a low market cap, they are building up a portfolio of tenements which may contain iron ore or other base metals.  Good results from their current mapping program in Liberia could see some good gains with the low market cap.  Their current priority seems to be in building up their tenemant portfolio but it could be one to keep an eye in later on the year.


----------



## tigerboi (15 May 2011)

*Re: WPI - West Peak Iron*

i have had a look at WPI  & i like the potential they have in their ground,still they have

a long way to go...i would like to hear what others think about the chances of WPI...TB


----------



## JimBob (11 February 2012)

*Re: WPI - West Peak Iron*

WPI has had a great run in recent weeks.  They have received the results from a aeromagnetic survey over their Iron Ore prospects in Liberia and look to have a mixture of magnetite and DSO over a combined 58km of strike.  An exploration target is due out later this month ahead of their maiden drill program.

Only 27 million shares on issue and a market under $10 million.


----------



## DB008 (13 February 2012)

*Re: WPI - West Peak Iron*

Up around 7% today.

I might wait for a pullback before jumping on it.


----------



## mr. jeff (23 February 2012)

*Re: WPI - West Peak Iron*



tigerboi said:


> i have had a look at WPI  & i like the potential they have in their ground,still they have
> 
> a long way to go...i would like to hear what others think about the chances of WPI...TB




They look prospective and I think the hot air is yet to build properly. Not that I am saying they won't have a  resource, but that if IO remains solid then once the target is announced and drilling begins, the sp may start to fire up, given the area, the history and the market cap. I wanted an entry as they sat down about 1% for most of the day with very little action, but failed to enter due to being stupid.




Where will action come from next - will it settle and drift or will the buying return - or was it all fluff ?


----------



## JimBob (5 March 2012)

*Re: WPI - West Peak Iron*

WPI now in a trading halt pending exploration results from Liberia.  This should be the exploration target - will be good to find out just how much IO they could be sitting on.


----------



## Fantasy09 (7 March 2012)

*Re: WPI - West Peak Iron*

The results are either so good or so bad, it went from trading halt to suspension.  Interesting to see how the market will react come Friday.


----------



## DB008 (7 March 2012)

*Re: WPI - West Peak Iron*

Yes, this will be interesting.

24-48 hours till announcement from today (7th).


----------



## Fantasy09 (9 March 2012)

*Re: WPI - West Peak Iron*

"180 Mt to 300 Mt grading 20% to 65% Fe and 645 Mt to 1,075 Mt grading 20% to 40% Fe".

1,375 Mt total would equal to ~9 years the current BHP capacity and ~27 years the current FMG capacity.  Not bad for a small iron ore company.  At ~$130 per ton would equal to ~$179 billion worth of iron ore.  SP jumps 14% at close.  Interesting to see how the market react on Monday.


----------



## JimBob (9 March 2012)

*Re: WPI - West Peak Iron*

Only 10 minutes of trading after the announcement so Monday will be a better indication of the market reaction.  If they can prove up a high grade dso resource in their estimated range then the market cap looks very low.  Hope the drill rig hits the ground sooner rather than later.


----------



## System (18 March 2016)

On March 18th, 2016, West Peak Iron Limited (WPI) changed its name and ASX code to Corizon Limited (CIZ).


----------



## System (22 January 2020)

On January 22nd, 2020, Corizon Limited (CIZ) changed its name and ASX code to eMetals Limited (EMT).


----------



## frugal.rock (20 January 2021)

Noticed this recently. 
I believe some assay results due soon?
Up around 70% in 3 weeks or so.


----------



## doogie_goes_off (12 May 2021)

Frugal, there has been a steady flow of rock chips and auger results with some  promising REE, Nickel and specialty metal results. I'd be keen to hear what their EM and drilling turns up. It's a no brainer to be holding a few for me.


----------



## doogie_goes_off (18 May 2021)

Expecting this to trade back into range - target 4.2c on next news.


----------



## frugal.rock (3 September 2021)

doogie_goes_off said:


> It's a no brainer to be holding a few for me.



Had lost track of this one, however randomly noticed it's "drilling started" announcement today.
Have entered a small position mainly off the chart (well consolidated and at bottom of trading range) and a previous decent gold hit.
I believe more gold results are due?
Thought it was worth a small punt and was surprised that no volume had traded from today's announcement.


----------



## frugal.rock (7 September 2021)

Hmm, the double bottom appears to be in.
The eminent Mr @peter2 isn't a double biotin desperado, but I am, in this case anyway. 🤫
Held.


----------



## peter2 (7 September 2021)

*EMT* desperados - will drill for anything.





Quickly running out of cash. "Must get price up before cap raise."

Aircore drilling, is that like air guitar playing? 
Reconnaissance traversing, is that like a bush walk?


----------



## frugal.rock (19 November 2021)

peter2 said:


> "Must get price up before cap raise."



Imminent ?.


----------



## frugal.rock (12 January 2022)

Quick chart, eyes getting droopy.
Not held, don't know what the little interest today is about ?
Does this actually belong in a Uranium watchlist?


----------



## frugal.rock (6 September 2022)

Chart update


----------

